# Roadbed and Ballast material?



## devious10 (Jun 20, 2008)

I finished my last retaining wall and will be looking to start the railroad this week, My question is : what would be the best material for the roadbed?
Screenings? crusher run(modified)? or driveway gravel?
My only other concern is how high to make the roadbed?
the nice thing is i have a quarry about 5 minutes from my house....... Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Depends some on the weather where you are located. Here in upstate NY (near Rochester) I used a 6" deep trench filled with #2 gravel then topped it with #1A gravel for the ballast, raised a bit above the surrounding "terrain" as the full size railways did, though I model narrow gauge so it isn't groomed like that of a class I railroad would be. I used locally available Medina sandstone with a dull reddish color. 
Aristocraft brass track on this base has served well for 14 years now with a bit of yearly re-ballasting. Since my railway is located under trees I have to clean leaves and sticks off the roadbed anyway and re-leveling/ballasting is done at that time. 
You can bring the soil for planting right up to the edge of the gravel and depending on the level of decreptitude you seek some ground covers like thyme and sedum will grow in the ballast itself. 
Some use cement or glue to fix the ballast in place which I didn't do. Some also believe that a drainage pipe in the trench is helpful but since my whole railway is raised a foot or more above grade I never thought it was necessary. My edging is either large indigenous rocks (my back property line was a farm fence row) and dry laid sandstone slabs obtained from blasting operations at our nearby general aviation airport. Occasionally some wall repair has been necessary but not often enough to be annoying. 
Have fun with your railway, 
Tom


----------



## devious10 (Jun 20, 2008)

Tom, thanks for your input, i forgot to mention my location however im not real far from you i live in north east pennsylvania.My thought was crusher run for roadbed and screenings for ballast but wasnt sure...


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend crusher run. It is great for driveways where the dust makes it set up rock hard. You want drainage and compensation for freezing/thawing where washed gravel should do a better job. I'm not sure exactly what screenings are but again, if too much dust will not be as good as washed. 
Are you northeast PA or Northeast, PA? One is near NJ, the other between NY and OH. ;>) 
There is a nice train meet at the Trolley Museum in Scranton on Presidents Weekend and you probably know about ECLSTS. 
Have fun, 
Tom


----------



## devious10 (Jun 20, 2008)

near Nj im 40 minutes south of steamtown.Screenings is what is used for walkways.and base for paver walls.when you say #1 and #2 gravel what size is that? thanks again....


----------



## bruce a m (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi I use 3/8 stone in New Jersey Later Bruce


----------

